# Brats and potato sausage.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Ground close to 20# of deer burger today. Will do 20# more and then start stuffing the brats , summer sausage and potato sausage after deer season goes out the 30th.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Do you make your potato sausage with deer? I know traditional potato sausage uses pork, bacon and onion. Not being a pork lover, I'm curious...


----------

